# SGT. 1st Class James F. Grissom



## ManBearPig (Mar 24, 2013)

RIP Warrior

http://www.soc.mil/Memorial Wall/Bios/Grissom_James.pdf



> Sgt. 1st Class James F. Grissom, 31, of Hayward, Calif. died March 21, 2013 at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center, Germany, of injuries sustained from small arms fire on March 18 in Paktika Province, Afghanistan
> 
> Grissom was assigned to Co. A, 4th Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne), Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., and was deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom-Afghanistan. This was Grissom's fifth deployment to an Overseas Contingency Operation.


----------



## Dame (Mar 24, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Mar 24, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 24, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Mar 24, 2013)

Blue skies bro. Godspeed..


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Mar 25, 2013)

Rest In Peace, Warrior.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 25, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 25, 2013)

RIP SFC Grissom


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Rapid (Apr 29, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Squidward (May 5, 2013)

Rest in Peace Warrior

With it or on it


----------



## Confederate Son (May 5, 2013)

RIP Green Beret


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2013)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Gypsy (May 6, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (May 6, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

